# Vintage Roamer - Any Ideas On Date?



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Just bought this today





now I am guessing mid thirties, but can anyone help narrow it down? It is rolled gold so has no hallmarks, there are no numbers on the 15j movement but the case is stamped 60091435 gold filled warrantied 10 years. The fixed lugs are 22mm(!) and the watch width including the crown is 34.6mm. The crystal has aged yellow so may be original, but will benefit a swap. The winding gear slips a little but once wound the watch runs strongly.

I haven't seen this logo before, so hopefully someone knows more than I for a closer date. I also got three ladies watches (Seiko, Oris and Citizen) before getting home to find the postman had delivered a Favre-Lueba from 1970, so a watch filled day!

Two more due tomorrow!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

okay i have found a very useful website that states the antimagnetic hairspring was invented in 1927, and Roamer started making their own cases in 1928. So this should be in that period, and it has the 175 movement. Proper strap ordered!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice Scott - - on a bund type would be in character-ish and make it wear bigger as well ! :thumbup: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I would say - from the fixed lugs and the cushion case - that early-to-mid '30s would be about right. Early Roamer movements are excellent. I've often seen similar watches from this period on the Bay, but most of them have some flaw or other, so I rarely buy them. Yours looks very nice indeed - I might just have to rob you!

:lol:


----------

